# best headphone (over the ear) under 2500?



## ninz (Sep 19, 2012)

guys please check these out 

Buy Denon AHD 310 OverHead Headphone Design for Dynamic Sound: Price in India, Denon AHD 310 OverHead Headphone Design for Dynamic Sound Reviews Online - Infibeam.com
Buy Akg Headphones Closed K44 V2 Online | Best Akg Headphones in India | Furtados Online

what do you think, which one will be better?


and if you can suggest better you are kindly wellcome to do so

Thank you


----------



## ninz (Sep 23, 2012)

c'mon guys 3 days and 70 views still got no reply
heeeeeeeeeeeeelp i am dieing


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 23, 2012)

increase your budget by 1000 & get this
Audio-Technica ATH-AD300: Unmatched Comfort [Review] - Audio Devices, Sound Devices | ThinkDigit Reviews


----------



## webgenius (Sep 23, 2012)

Why don't you check out Sennhesier headphones? You can get them in your budget.


----------



## ninz (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks for the reply but am maxed out by 3000 thats the last to offer so..........
i can't
BTW i knew about that headphone already.



webgenius said:


> Why don't you check out Sennhesier headphones? You can get them in your budget.


i dont want sennhesier. i dont like them personally


----------



## red dragon (Sep 25, 2012)

ninz said:


> i dont want sennhesier. i dont like them personally


Off topic,but may we know why?
They have made some top notch headphones over the year!


----------



## ninz (Sep 26, 2012)

yeah of course ,
i tried it on both Sennheiser HD 203 and 202 in starmark (the book shop) on my psp playing a flac file.
but then when i compared it with my audio technica t200, the Sennheiser lack the fill and the quality (except for the bass).
more over the manager told me that he got 1 for himself and "you cant watch a hindi movie with these headphone coz it starts to irritate the ear.

now, its my personal experience so what can i say if i felt this way


----------



## webgenius (Sep 27, 2012)

Denon AHD 310 has quite a few problems. Read the online customer reviews. People have reported about the earcups coming off lose after few days of use.


----------



## ninz (Sep 27, 2012)

thanks to all you guys
i have decided to buy akg


----------



## red dragon (Sep 27, 2012)

WTF!!AKG within 3k!?Which one?
Have you heard any AKG before?


----------



## ninz (Sep 28, 2012)

@ red dragon

yup my friend got a k512, k77, and one more of which i dont know the model no.
the price is from a local store in australia.


----------

